# Schaltplan für Kleinwasserkraftwerk



## sailor (28 November 2010)

Hi.
Ich suche einen Schaltplan für die Steuerung eies Kleinwasserkraftwerks mit asynchronen Generator.
Wer  hat da ein paar Beispiele auf Lager?
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2010)

sailor schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich suche einen Schaltplan für die Steuerung eies Kleinwasserkraftwerks mit asynchronen Generator.
> Wer  hat da ein paar Beispiele auf Lager?
> Gruß
> Sailor



Ein paar Details mehr wären vielleicht hilfreich.
Welche Leistung?
Welche elektrischen Regeleinrichtungen hast du überhaupt?
Welche Auflagen gibt es vom Netzbetreiber?

Wenn du wenig Leistung und einen großzügigen Netzbetreiber hast, dann brauchst du nicht viel. Spannungs- und Frequenzüberwaachung können dann schon genügen. Wenn du Pech hast, dann braucht es noch eine automatische Synchronistationseinrichtung. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## winnman (29 November 2010)

Stichworte:
Start Gas BHKW -Y Durchlüften, Gasmischer EIN
Drehzahlerfassung, bei Synchrondrehzahl +- ca. 10% Netzschütz / Leistungsschalter EIN.
Rückleistungserfassung.
Kompensation bei Anlagen >10kW eventuell mehrere Stufen.
Leistungsregelung der Turbine? abhängig vom Turbinentyp.
Schnellschlussauslösung ? abhängig vom Turbinentyp.
Wasserstandsregelung / Leistungsregelung? was für KKW? thermisch, Wasser, Wind??????
Überlastschutz Gen? abhängig vom Turbinentyp aber entweder Motorschutzrelais, Motorschutzschalter oder Leistungsschalter (eventuell mit Motorvollschutzrelais).
Steuerung diverser Nebenantriebe? Rechenreinigung, Wasserschieber, Kubelschieber, Bypassschütz, Strahlablenker, Lageranhebepumpen, Hydraulikpumpe, Zwangslüfter, . . . ???????????????????????????????????????? 

Das ganze ohne Vollständigkeit, ist abhängig vom KKW Typ beliebig erweiterbar


----------



## Markus Rupp (30 November 2010)

Irgendwie klingt das für mich als suche man jemanden der ne Doktorarbeit macht


----------



## sailor (5 Dezember 2010)

Nee. Ich hab eine alte Mühle geerbt mit einen kaputten Wasserrad und einen großen Speicherweiher. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich evtl. hier eine Turbine installiere und Strom ins Netz einspeise.
Die Berechnung für so was und einige Vorschriften (Fischtreppe,...) kenn ich schon einigermaßen.
Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: *Kennt von Euch jemand einen Fachmann, der sich sowas mal ansehen könnte*. Da gibts zwar Foren aber die sind nicht grade stark frequentiert. 
Die Steuerung möchte ich selber machen. Man kann ja einen normalen Drehstromnormmotor als Generator einsetzen, wenn er vom Netz geführt wird. Nur bei Netzausfall wirds halt kritisch, weil der dann durchgeht. Aber so viel ich weiss, ist daß zulässig, oder?
Ich wär halt an einen Beispielplan für eine Anlage interessiert. Speziell daran, wo Sicherheitsschaltgeräte notwendig sind, welche Absicherungen,... Ich gehe von einer Nennleistung von ca. 11kw aus.
Wer kennt gute Lieferanten für günstige Wasserturbinen?
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## gravieren (5 Dezember 2010)

Hi


sailor schrieb:


> Nee. Ich hab eine alte Mühle geerbt mit einen kaputten Wasserrad und einen großen Speicherweiher. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich evtl. hier eine Turbine installiere und Strom ins Netz einspeise.
> Die Berechnung für so was und einige Vorschriften (Fischtreppe,...) kenn ich schon einigermaßen.
> Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: *Kennt von Euch jemand einen Fachmann, der sich sowas mal ansehen könnte*. Da gibts zwar Foren aber die sind nicht grade stark frequentiert.


Wir habe so ein Ding.
Unsere Steuerung hat diese Firma gemcht. 
http://www.lukas-anlagenbau.de/

Das Ganze läuft unter einer S7-300

Einfach mal anrufen , jedoch NICHT sagen, dass du das selber machen willst*ROFL*

Hier kannst du dir Beratung holen, dann auch entscheiden ob du es noch selber machen willst/kannst.


Thema Vektorsprungrelais . . .
Wenn du einspeisen willst benötigst du eine "Abnahme" des Energielieferanten.
(Jemand muss den Kopf für dein tun hinterlegen)
(Bei einem Hausanschluss benötigst du z.b. eine Unterschrift eines Handwerkmeisters) 






sailor schrieb:


> Man kann ja einen normalen  Drehstromnormmotor als Generator einsetzen, wenn er vom Netz geführt  wird. Nur bei Netzausfall wirds halt kritisch, weil der dann durchgeht.  Aber so viel ich weiss, ist daß zulässig, oder?


Ich denke NICHT, dass ein Drehstromnormmotor geht.
(Kurzschlussläufer)

Du benötigst mindestens einen Synchron-Drehstrommotor.

(Normalerweise mit "Erregerspule" , das Feld)






sailor schrieb:


> Die Steuerung möchte ich selber machen. Man kann ja einen normalen  Drehstromnormmotor als Generator einsetzen, wenn er vom Netz geführt  wird. Nur bei Netzausfall wirds halt kritisch, weil der dann durchgeht.  Aber so viel ich weiss, ist daß zulässig, oder?


 
Grundsätzliches:  (Vereinfacht dargestellt)

Motor bleibt permanent am Netz 
(Nur für diese Erklärung, natürlich Synchronisieren, zuschalten, abschten . . )



("Motor"/Generator am Netz --> Wasserrad dreht sich)
Kein Wasser auf deinen Wasserrad --> Du verbrauchst Strom, dein Generator arbeitet als Motor
Drehzahl geringer als 50Hz.


Wasser auf deinen Wasserrad --> Generator drehe identisch mit Netzfrequenz, kein Verbrauch, keine Einspeisung
Drehzahl ist 50Hz.


Viel Wasser auf deinen Wasserrad --> Generator möchte schneller als die Netzfrequenz drehen --> Einspeisung von Energie.
(Vereinfacht dargestellt)

Hier setzt dann die COS-Phi-Regelung ein.


----------



## winnman (5 Dezember 2010)

Wo bist du?

Wir bauen die elektrische Ausrüstung für solche KKW´s, kann dir da sicher helfen, Turbinen gibts viele Hersteller, warum nicht auch das Wasserrad widerherstellen?

Als Generator ist durchaus ein Asynchronmotor geeignet. Eventuell muss eine Blindleistungskompensation zusätzlich eingebaut werden.

Schutzeinrichtungen:
Grundsätzlich reicht folgendes:
Frequenzüberwachung +-% je nach EVU
Spanungsüberwachung +-% je nach EVU
Rückleistungsüberwachung (damit dein Generator bei Wassermangel nicht als Motor weiterläuft)

eventuell schreibt dein EVU auch ein Vektorsprungrelais vor (ist aber technisch nicht unbedingt notwendig)

Vom Ablauf her:
du startest deine Turbine: Wasserzulaufschieber muss auf gehen, der Leitapparat der Turbine wird auf Anlaufstellung geöffnet.
Die Drehzahl steigt.
Drehzahlerfassung über zb.: Bero, bei erreichen der ungefähren Nenndrehzahl Generatorschütz einschalten, 
Regler auf Wasserstandsregelung umschalten.

Bei Netzausfall oder Rückleistung (=Wassermangel) Generatorschütz ausschalten, Turbine in Schliesstellung, Wassereinlauf schließen.

Die kurzfristige Drehzahlerhöhung schadet dem Asynchronmotor normalerweise nicht, nur ein Dauerbetrieb bei erhöhten Drehzahlen kommt nicht unbedingt gut an den Lagern.

Für die Regelung reicht eigentlich eine LOGO durchaus aus, ausser du willst Fernzugriff, . . . dann wirds eng.

Sicherstellen musst du nur, dass bei Spannungsausfall deine Turbine vom Wasser getrennt wird, bzw der Leitapparat ordentlich zufährt (gewichtsbelastet, e-Magnet der gegen Feder Arbeitet, . . . .)

Wohnst du in der Nähe, oder soll das ganze Vololautomatisch laufen (nach Spannungswiderkehr selbsttätig anlaufen, . . . bei Störungen SMS schicken?

schöne Grüße

Winnman


----------



## rexulus (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe schon einige Anlagen in Österreich und Deutschland gebaut.
Sie können einen normalen Asynchronmotor verwenden. Habe aber
allerdings mit Billigprodukten schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Sie sollten entweder einen Asynchrongenerator bzw.einen hocheffizienten  Drehstrommotor mit Kaltleiter wie. ZB Siemens verwenden.
      Steuerung wie Winnman beschrieben hat. Ich verwende meistens das ABB CM-UFS.1 Relais erfüllt alle EU Richtlinien und kostet nicht viel. Zur Drehzahlüberwachung , autom.Start , Wasserstands Überwachung usw. verwende ich eine Siemens LOGO ist ausreichend.
Die Einspeiseverordnung bzw. techn. Anforderungen finden Sie auf der Hompage Ihres Stromanbieters wie ZB. eon.


  Grüße aus Tirol

www.wasserkraft.npage.at


----------



## sailor (25 Januar 2011)

Danke für die Infos.
Hat von Euch jemand Kontaktadressen für den Bezug von neuen bzw. gebrauchten Turbinen (Kleinturbinen ~ 10kw).
Gruß
Sailor


----------

